# Christmas time...



## little possum (Nov 11, 2012)

Seeing how everybody is getting into the Christmas spirit (pulled mom's decorations down today, it is 70 degrees) Anyways. Figured I could start the Christmas Give-away-thread

I have a small partial list of saws/parts that need new homes or will be recycled after the first of the year.
Montgomery Wards 2.8 and a TMY 24078b(top handle?)
McCulloch early yellow top 250, 1-41/1-43, and a D-36
Homelite ZIP, 330x2 and a 360.
Mac 33 and 35. Also a locked up 15 for parts.
Remington Bantamn (rough)
Mac 300, Mac Super pro 40 and a promac 3.4
Super 2 Homey- clean.
Skilsaw 1610

Due to the amount of saws I hope to move. I doubt I can cover all the shipping. And please be patient if my PM box is full 

I need to clean up. I accused USPS for losing a saw going to OH, and I found it today still in the shop 


Updated list...


----------



## ford832 (Nov 11, 2012)

A Christmas post already:msp_scared: If I was a mod I'd ban you for life for that.:msp_wink:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 11, 2012)

little possum said:


> I need to clean up. I accused USPS for losing a saw going to OH, and I found it today still in the shop



Now that is funny. :msp_wink::msp_laugh:


----------



## little possum (Nov 11, 2012)

Didnt actually make a claim or what not. Cause I didnt get tracking/confirmation on it. But had to apologize to the fellow for losing the saw. And I went out there early to climb upstairs and found it in a pile of somebody's saws... Its pretty bad when you lose them in your own shop. I lost a 281 Husky a while back! A bit ridiculous


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 11, 2012)

WOW Zach it's not even Thanksgiving time yet.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 11, 2012)

You're the man Zachary. I need to go through my cra.....I mean treasures and put up my own list for this thread.opcorn:


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will too!
I dont have much, But I do have a few Items to get rid of!

Interesting how this place works! Always looking out and helping one another! And doing it in a usually friendly and VERY professional way!
LOVE IT HERE! 

Ill get back with this thread in the next few days!....That being said. What is allowed here? Saw stuff only?


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 11, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> I will too!
> I dont have much, But I do have a few Items to get rid of!
> 
> Interesting how this place works! Always looking out and helping one another! And doing it in a usually friendly and VERY professional way!
> ...



In past "Christmas" threads it's been saws, saw parts, and 'cutting related' stuff. The boundaries haven't been to strictly 'enforced'.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2012)

Man, already. I was actually thinking of bumping up Brads thread from last year the other day.


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 11, 2012)

I passes on open lot on the way home from work this afternoon, and they are already setting up the tree stands/sales area 

Not even T-day yet, plus all the other stuff happening these past couple of weeks, I know for myself, X-mas is the furthest thing in my mind...


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 11, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> WOW Zach it's not even Thanksgiving time yet.



We could call this the "Thanksgiving-Christmas-New Years" giveaway thread?



parrisw said:


> Man, already. I was actually thinking of bumping up Brads thread from last year the other day.



It's time for you to start your own, buster.


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 11, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Man, already. I was actually thinking of bumping up Brads thread from last year the other day.



Brad was going to start up this year's thread the day after Thanksgiving.

I haven't even eaten all my Halloween candy yet!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 11, 2012)

Shoot me a PM on the Blue SXLAO... I'm in central NC and can save shipping. 



little possum said:


> Seeing how everybody is getting into the Christmas spirit (pulled mom's decorations down today, it is 70 degrees) Anyways. Figured I could start the Christmas Give-away-thread
> 
> I have a small partial list of saws/parts that need new homes or will be recycled after the first of the year.
> Montgomery Wards 2.8 and a TMY 24078b(top handle?)
> ...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 11, 2012)

On my Christmas want list, is an 075/076 piston ad cylinder. 

On my giveaway list is all sorts of miscellaneous parts and peices for 075/076. I have carbs, body peices, everything.


----------



## little possum (Nov 11, 2012)

Well fellas, I started it because I have enough change to cover some of the shipping. A lot of you guys help me out year round. And I am finally able to return the favor. 

Updated the list. Also Id like to mention that member BigBlockBurris supplied quite a few of these saws as well. 

Jimmy the SXLAO was claimed earlier but didnt have time to respond. Will keep you in mind if something else comes up, or I find something I dont remember having...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 11, 2012)

little possum said:


> Well fellas, I started it because I have enough change to cover some of the shipping. A lot of you guys help me out year round. And I am finally able to return the favor.
> 
> Updated the list. Also Id like to mention that member BigBlockBurris supplied quite a few of these saws as well.
> 
> Jimmy the SXLAO was claimed earlier but didnt have time to respond. Will keep you in mind if something else comes up, or I find something I dont remember having...



Yep, BBB is good people. Have not seen much of him around here lately?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 11, 2012)

The 250 have a good starter (and housing) on it?


----------



## little possum (Nov 11, 2012)

BBB is a good dude. He has side work lined up till after Christmas, and with 3 little girls, a wife and the 2 jobs.. He stays pretty busy! 


And yea Guido, I believe it does. I got a good bit of checking to do tomorrow evening


----------



## Gologit (Nov 11, 2012)

ford832 said:


> A Christmas post already:msp_scared: If I was a mod I'd ban you for life for that.:msp_wink:



As long as he doesn't start singing Christmas carols we'll let him stay.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll take the MAC Super off your hands if you want too. I could do shipping. Just shoot me a PM letting me know


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll take a look and see what I have this year to give out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 11, 2012)

little possum said:


> Jimmy the SXLAO was claimed earlier but didnt have time to respond. Will keep you in mind if something else comes up, or I find something I dont remember having...



No worries. Have an old blue Homie that dad has kept for 20 years in a box that is burned up. One of these days I'll either find a whole other saw or the parts to put a jug and slug on that one for him. One of those things he won't use, but if he's held on to it this long, it means something to him and I'll do it just so he can say he has it. Thought it may be one close but as long as they all make it to good homes!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got a few things I could live without. I'll make a list.....


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a few things I could live without. I'll make a list.....



Be sure to check it twice.

Duke


----------



## little possum (Nov 12, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I'll take the MAC Super off your hands if you want too. I could do shipping. Just shoot me a PM letting me know


the 40?


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey ya'll Im stihl kicking! Son I hope you get all that stuff gone out of the shop. I tired of tripping on it.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 14, 2012)

smilin possum said:


> Hey ya'll Im stihl kicking! Son I hope you get all that stuff gone out of the shop. I tired of tripping on it.



Glad to hear your still kicking,I'v been wondering,but was afraid to ask.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 14, 2012)

smilin possum said:


> Hey ya'll Im stihl kicking! Son I hope you get all that stuff gone out of the shop. I tired of tripping on it.



Hi Joe!


----------



## little possum (Nov 14, 2012)

Didnt forget you guys. But Christmas time D ) puts everybody in the mood to get their orders from work.. So overtime for me. 6am-7pm yesterday and looking like that again I hope. 

Jimmy, if we can confirm that a SXL and SXLAO piston and cylinder are the same... I think we can help you out..


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 14, 2012)

Subscribed!

I've been saving odds and ends all year waiting for the Christmas thread. Nothing spectacular, but nice little stocking stuffers. I'll try to get them on here this weekend between jobs.

Thanks for starting the thread LP!

dd


----------



## 54stude (Nov 17, 2012)

*Oregon 91 chains*

I have a few new in the bag small chains that I am offering up.

I think these might be 3/8 low profile, but I did not look closely or try to identify them. 

I will pay the shipping in the lower 48.

first item, qty 3 Oregon part number 114736-01 (91pj058xde) new in bag

Second item, Qty 2 Oregon 91vg057x

If someone identifies them ,send me the info please and I will post it for others to see.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 17, 2012)

I will see what I have. Putting it up here will probably get it out of my way quicker than waiting on someone needing it in the swap meet thread.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Nov 18, 2012)

little possum said:


> Didnt forget you guys. But Christmas time D ) puts everybody in the mood to get their orders from work.. So overtime for me. 6am-7pm yesterday and looking like that again I hope.
> 
> Jimmy, if we can confirm that a SXL and SXLAO piston and cylinder are the same... I think we can help you out..



Not absolutely pos. but I think they will. SXL (58cc) will also work on XL (55cc) case.
Shep


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmmm,

not to be a scrooge, but seems that by last years deal, some think it better to receive than to give.

But that old Christmas spirit is a good thing, whether giving or receiving.

I have a couple 112 parts saws.


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 18, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> not to be a scrooge, but seems that by last years deal, some think it better to receive than to give.
> 
> ...



Yep, it's better to give than receive, because what goes around comes around .... 

But geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez 'Mo ...... I saw in the email that you posted here and I was hoping for a 153 .... 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 18, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> not to be a scrooge, but seems that by last years deal, some think it better to receive than to give.
> 
> ...



Yup unfortunately. I'd much rather give then receive.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 18, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> not to be a scrooge, but seems that by last years deal, some think it better to receive than to give.
> 
> But that old Christmas spirit is a good thing, whether giving or receiving.



Maybe so. But a couple of the "receivers" are no longer with us. :msp_smile:

This thread is what the best of AS is all about.


----------



## morewood (Nov 18, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> not to be a scrooge, but seems that by last years deal, some think it better to receive than to give.
> 
> ...




I didn't know that there were problems last year, but then again I didn't try to receive anything. I did give away a Mac 10-10....is that considered a gift or a curse Will have to see what is left around the shop.

Shea


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2012)

Who is "Brad"?????


----------



## morewood (Nov 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> Who is "Brad"?????



The guy that lives under the bridge here in town

Shea


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Guess its time to clean up some junk ! Oops Parts ! LOL


----------



## AU_K2500 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey LP. Preciate any help with this 330. 

I've got a couple saws and several parts I'll put on here....will compile a list over the next couple days.


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea I've got some stuff, I'll have a list ready to post by the start of December.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that I know how to take pics Ill have to gather up all the projects Im not going to get to and see if any of you suckers.............. I mean friends want them. Awesome to see this thread started again, Good Job lil Possum


----------



## greg409 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in, everything in my sig EXCEPT the j-reds & Huskys - those are now my favorites.

The Partner 55 has a spare p&c

I believe they'll all have good bars & chains (except one of the awesome homie 150autos)

I can't promise I'll help on shipping $$$, but I'll pack & send - My zip - 60162

Jimmie in N.C. gets first dibs on the SXLAO (blue, 16" b/c, runs good, have a ring set for it)

luck,greg


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 19, 2012)

little possum said:


> Didnt forget you guys. But Christmas time D ) puts everybody in the mood to get their orders from work.. So overtime for me. 6am-7pm yesterday and looking like that again I hope.
> 
> Jimmy, if we can confirm that a SXL and SXLAO piston and cylinder are the same... I think we can help you out..



Will get it out Thursday and dig through the box, get pictures etc. I don't know what to say other than thanks!


----------



## kgip2k (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a little Montgomery Wards Mini Mac thing if anyone needs it, It will, or at least did start and run.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 19, 2012)

glad you got this started LP.
ain't a saw but have an old poulan PL51 weedwacker. rebuilt the carb and got it to start for my SIL. will run but dies as soon as you let go of the throttle. i believe it has low compression. SIL doesn't want to spend the $$ on parts so ere ya go. no cutting head. send to anyone that wants it for the postage.
saws and parts coming up later.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 19, 2012)

My christmas list is short. A 562xp and XPW dawg kit. I already have it in the shop just gotta purchase it now.


----------



## AU_K2500 (Nov 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> My christmas list is short. A 562xp and XPW dawg kit. I already have it in the shop just gotta purchase it now.



How bout them Aggies! 
















War eagle! 









Now, back to chainsaws


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 19, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> How bout them Aggies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(I just wish somebody would pound Notre Dame (Hear me, USC?) so all the Golden Gomers around here would pipe down .... :angry2:

Yah, now back to the saws ...


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 19, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> How bout them Aggies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manzelle has to be the best QB in the nation. If I had a vote id vote for him. Oh and by the way sorry for whats gonna happen to Auburn this weekend.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 19, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> Yep, it's better to give than receive, because what goes around comes around ....
> 
> But geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez 'Mo ...... I saw in the email that you posted here and I was hoping for a 153 ....
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Why would anyone want a 153?

It is only a little more than half a 290 eh?

I do have those 2 112 parts saws (no muffs or chain covers)


Bah Humbug!


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 19, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> (I just wish somebody would pound Notre Dame (Hear me, USC?) so all the Golden Gomers around here would pipe down .... :angry2:
> 
> Yah, now back to the saws ...



If we get to play them it would be a fun game to watch.


----------



## AU_K2500 (Nov 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Manzelle has to be the best QB in the nation. If I had a vote id vote for him. Oh and by the way sorry for whats gonna happen to Auburn this weekend.:hmm3grin2orange:



I would too....and to think he's got three more years ( if he doesn't sign early)

Its OK.....gene is going the way of ol' Tubbs. At least your third string will get some field time.....


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 19, 2012)

*Husky 272 case*

I have a Husky 272 Case (Both Halves), that I recently got from a Fellow member, I am offering it up to somebody.
I do not want anything in return.

PM me with your address.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 19, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> I would too....and to think he's got three more years ( if he doesn't sign early)
> 
> Its OK.....gene is going the way of ol' Tubbs. At least your third string will get some field time.....


 Yep Yep poor ole Gene.


----------



## Log hound (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking for 028 bits if any of you guys have some laying around.


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Log hound said:


> Looking for 028 bits if any of you guys have some laying around.



You may wish to look in the (more appropriate) 'Swap Meet' thread ..


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 19, 2012)

cat-face timber said:


> i have a husky 272 case (both halves), that i recently got from a fellow member, i am offering it up to somebody.
> I do not want anything in return.
> 
> Pm me with your address.



spoken for....


----------



## Denny M (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a new Stihl bar large mount I don't need. 3002-000-9723. 21 inch/ .404/ .063/ 68dl.
I will ship to lower 48. PM me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 20, 2012)

LP, what's the story with the homie 360?


----------



## greg409 (Nov 20, 2012)

greg409 said:


> I'm in, everything in my sig EXCEPT the j-reds & Huskys - those are now my favorites.
> 
> Jimmie in N.C. gets first dibs on the SXLAO (blue, 16" b/c, runs good, have a ring set for it)
> 
> luck,greg



My, that was quick, it's shipped!!

luck,greg


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 20, 2012)

greg409 said:


> My, that was quick, it's shipped!!
> 
> luck,greg



Thanks Greg! Hopefully in the future I've got some items to carry the spirit forward with.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 20, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> Not absolutely pos. but I think they will. SXL (58cc) will also work on XL (55cc) case.
> Shep



I think I've got it covered right now. I'm going to build from what I have and what's coming and from there, pass along anything I have that is serviceable to others.


----------



## greg409 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Thanks Greg! Hopefully in the future I've got some items to carry the spirit forward with.



My pleasure, I don't know anything about your Dad, but the 16" bar (solid) has a good-size radius & the new chain is a non-safety/full chisel - be careful

I'm pretty solid and used to it, but I'd liken it to shooting a .45 cal derringer - hang on


luck,greg


----------



## little possum (Nov 20, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> LP, what's the story with the homie 360?


Spoken for already. Need to update the list. I should have some 330 stuff left.


----------



## Denny M (Nov 20, 2012)

Denny M said:


> I have a new Stihl bar large mount I don't need. 3002-000-9723. 21 inch/ .404/ .063/ 68dl.
> I will ship to lower 48. PM me.



This is spoken for.


----------



## locofrog (Nov 20, 2012)

awesome thread and awesome community. i got to go through my chainsaw shack and see what i can contribute. prolly be thursday or the weekend.

loco


----------



## struggle (Nov 20, 2012)

little possum said:


> Seeing how everybody is getting into the Christmas spirit (pulled mom's decorations down today, it is 70 degrees) Anyways. Figured I could start the Christmas Give-away-thread
> 
> 
> Mac 33 and 35.
> Updated list...



I'm still interested in the 35 if you are game for shipping it? It needs to have complete carb plate thing though for any good to me

I can cover shipping via Paypal etc.


----------



## little possum (Nov 21, 2012)

struggle said:


> I'm still interested in the 35 if you are game for shipping it? It needs to have complete carb plate thing though for any good to me
> 
> I can cover shipping via Paypal etc.


I dont have a problem shipping any of them  Your name goes on the 35. Im pretty sure it is complete.. Ill check. Sorry for the delays. I am way behind on my second, third and fourth jobs  Wood cutting,splitting, haulin-stacking. Truck maintenance(2 diesels, 2 gassers) and 2 quads and bike in the shop.  But Im free most of the evenings this weekend so you guys better be gettin ready for Christmas! haha


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 24, 2012)

*Mac Bars*

View attachment 263898


Ill cover shipping, but I ask they go to the same house.

I gotta go take some pics of other "stuff" you guys might want/like.


----------



## struggle (Nov 24, 2012)

little possum said:


> I dont have a problem shipping any of them  Your name goes on the 35. Im pretty sure it is complete.. Ill check. Sorry for the delays. I am way behind on my second, third and fourth jobs  Wood cutting,splitting, haulin-stacking. Truck maintenance(2 diesels, 2 gassers) and 2 quads and bike in the shop.  But Im free most of the evenings this weekend so you guys better be gettin ready for Christmas! haha



When you get caught up just PM me and we will go from there on me getting the shipping cover:msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> As long as he doesn't start singing Christmas carols we'll let him stay.



how about me singing then,, jingle bells,,jingle bells,, jingle all the way :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

i am going to go through all my crap,, i mean extra parts,, i know i have a nos homelite spur,, a cracked muffler off of a c-71 that MIGHT be able to be welded and several other items,, pends on how i feel i might go out there this evening and get a list started and posted


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> how about me singing then,, jingle bells,,jingle bells,, jingle all the way :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> i am going to go through all my crap,, i mean extra parts,, i know i have a nos homelite spur,, a cracked muffler off of a c-71 that MIGHT be able to be welded and several other items,, pends on how i feel i might go out there this evening and get a list started and posted



You been eating peanuts or corn? :hmm3grin2orange:

Careful what he tries to give away guys! :msp_w00t:

I hope to get digging some stuff out soon,soon as I find time? Just had 4 more saws dropped off tonight ! LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> You been eating peanuts or corn? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Careful what he tries to give away guys! :msp_w00t:
> 
> I hope to get digging some stuff out soon,soon as I find time? Just had 4 more saws dropped off tonight ! LOL



i might find a snackie or 2 tucked away for the taking:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Nov 24, 2012)

Been watching for this list to start again - but was watching for Brad!!

I will post a link in last years' thread to let some of the other folks know!

Thanks Little Possum!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Nov 24, 2012)

And, FYI, here is a link to last year's thread!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185658.htm

Philbert


----------



## little possum (Nov 24, 2012)

Ive got a list of everybody off my PMs that wanted a saw. And started gathering up the herd this evening...


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 24, 2012)

ok,, heres what i have so just pm me for any of the items

i have a loop of 437 pitch 63 gauge 64 drivers,, has some surface rust but the cutters are at least 90%
c-71 muffler that does need to be welded, its not in the best of shape but could be usable
nos spur,, 404 pitch,, crank size is 1/2,, clutch is 3/4,, total width is 3 1/8,, this should be for a homelite
mac 3214,, no coil or b/c
i have a 12" bar,,windsor sprocket nose,,, the number i got off of it is 12em50ssr,, the number might be wrong,, iam pretty sure it came off a mac


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 24, 2012)

I've got a good MS360 flippy cap fuel tank. Who needs it?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 24, 2012)

Old magnesium stuff that needs a new home:

Remington stuff.





Homeie C5. cylinder and piston scored.




Homie XL-101 type stuff. Threw out the broken magnesium.




Remy PL/SL-55. Cylinder is serviceable but not the piston.





The pictures are old, so some things may be long gone.

More pics. tomorrow.


----------



## locofrog (Nov 25, 2012)

i know i have an entire "parts" xl-12 and its in parts. got 1-2 old mac 26 or 28" mac premium bars. might even be willing to part with a bow blade or two. got a bunch of them. also a full but nonrunning gear drive bow saw... i think its a david bradley. more to come and pm me for pics.


----------



## little possum (Nov 25, 2012)

locofrog. Would either of those 26-28" bars happen to fit something like a 250 series. I may could be persuaded to adopt one if nobody else needs one. Id like to see what those ol macs will pull.


----------



## locofrog (Nov 25, 2012)

check your inbox possum.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 25, 2012)

I will be listing some things in the next week or so. Have to do some digging and sorting.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a good MS360 flippy cap fuel tank. Who needs it?



Me.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Me.



I think I have your address. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think I have your address. :msp_biggrin:



You ready for dat 262 chain brake?


----------



## 54stude (Nov 25, 2012)

54stude said:


> I have a few new in the bag small chains that I am offering up.
> I think these might be 3/8 low profile, but I did not look closely or try to identify them.
> I will pay the shipping in the lower 48.
> first item, qty 3 Oregon part number 114736-01 (91pj058xde) new in bag
> ...



I was not able to edit my original offer, but these chains have been claimed.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> You ready for dat 262 chain brake?





I got one that has to be assembled.......I'm lazy ya know.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys. I've still got this Husky 570/Redmax GZ7000 cylinder here. PM me if you can use it.


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't yet have a lot of saw parts or extras around, but i do have a 16" PP bar that will fit an Echo top handle saw I will probably never use. Its brand new!

Control tip 
530-8878
1650 8878

claimed!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Merry Christmas guys. I've still got this Husky 570/Redmax GZ7000 cylinder here. PM me if you can use it.



Claimed.


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 25, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> I don't yet have a lot of saw parts or extras around, but i do have a 16" PP bar that will fit an Echo top handle saw I will probably never use. Its brand new!
> 
> Control tip
> 530-8878
> ...



This is claimed, kinda feels good to know its going to wood.


----------



## struggle (Nov 26, 2012)

Up for grabs al I know is it turns on and runs fine. Two new bits. First PM with address can have it.





Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Nov 26, 2012)

struggle said:


> Up for grabs al I know is it turns on and runs fine. Two new bits. First PM with address can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharpener is spoken for, it should go out tomorrow

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> Up for grabs al I know is it turns on and runs fine. Two new bits. First PM with address can have it.



Thanks for reminding me. :msp_thumbup:
I have these two to give for Christmas. Home and away versions.
One runs on AC and one runs on 6 D-sized batteries (or you could probably hook it to your truck ?).
Both are in one box ready to go to an upstanding member that will put them to use.
PM with address and a funny joke. :biggrin:






Edit: These are spoken for. Going from VT to VA, even though his joke was lame. :biggrin:


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Kudos to Possum for starting the thread this year, and kudos to Philbert for updating the old post from last year for those of us who were still subscribed.

Gonna do a little cleaning out and see what I can offer.

TFB


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2012)

*Merry Christmas everyone !!*

View attachment 264722
View attachment 264723
View attachment 264724
View attachment 264725


The 041 runs good but is butt ugly. Anyone want to try an Old Skool firewood saw?*GONE to Ark.*









This one is an old Mac file-n-joint.*GONE TO OHIO*









Sorry about the pics, they do look better then they appear.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 29, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> View attachment 264722
> View attachment 264723
> View attachment 264724
> View attachment 264725
> ...



i'd be interested in that 041. i like old mag stuff. pm sent


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2012)

*Rancher 50 Air Filter*

Does anyone have a Husky Rancher 50 that needs a new *air filter*, PN 501 76 29-02? PM me.

This one's been claimed.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok,, heres what i have so just pm me for any of the items
> 
> i have a loop of 437 pitch 63 gauge 64 drivers,, has some surface rust but the cutters are at least 90%
> c-71 muffler that does need to be welded, its not in the best of shape but could be usable
> ...



the little mac and muffler are on the way to the new owners
that little 12" bar came off of a 3200/3214 if i am right which is about 99% sure


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2012)

I also have an 041 that runs good, but is butt ugly


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I also have an 041 that runs good, but is butt ugly



Yeah but yours has that funny looking nose thing going on in the front there..........


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 29, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> This one is an old Mac file-n-joint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good one. Has the notches to hold a double bevel file. 

If I didn't have 5 of em, if take u up on it. It'll make somebody a good one.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2012)

Good eye there buddy !!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Stihl crank case halves,unknown model? Maybe someone will know and want them? LOL Second pic is a closer up of one.All 3 the same.


This may help? They start with nubers-1119


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

More Stihl csae halves. Anyone want these? Little different than the first 3?

All I can find on these is serial # 120189322 & 33874382 ?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

More case halves ! LOL Two are 041 I think?

Part #s start with 1125 & 1115 ?

If I didn't goof on whats what? LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Yeah but yours has that funny looking nose thing going on in the front there..........



No doubt, not worth the cost of shipping:jester:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Old Stihl recoils



051/075/075 and 045/056?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Another case half ?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

More goodies ! LOL

Filter cover and clutch cover are gone.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Right and left halves of some Stihl?

Start with # 1113 ?


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you have a Jonsered 'Lil' Jon' saw that is a decent appearing runner, please PM me. I have a surprise you can't live without. :taped:


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

Top cover has a crack,but stihl usable.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

All i have for now. 

Help your selves! 


Merry Christmas !

All gone.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> More goodies ! LOL



The air filter cover is for a 056 Mag II.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The air filter cover is for a 056 Mag II.



That should go fast !

Thanks Brad !

It did !!!! Filter cover is gone.
Recoils are gone and the clutch cover.
All the 056 parts are gone.
Muffler half is gone.

Come on guys get to picking ! Like to mail out as much at once as possible ! LOL 8 mile trip to the PO for me ! LOL


----------



## Overtrained (Nov 29, 2012)

kgip2k said:


> I have a little Montgomery Wards Mini Mac thing if anyone needs it, It will, or at least did start and run.



Not that I need it but......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 29, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 263898
> 
> 
> Ill cover shipping, but I ask they go to the same house.
> ...





Gone to 5th ave.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 29, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump



you humping sheep again :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I also have an 041 that runs good, but is butt ugly



Well Brad
I really didn't think you'd list this one in the christmas thread. But I'll gladly pay shipping if no one else has claimed it. It'll go good with my 041FB.

Merry Christmas All !!!


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 30, 2012)

*spartan 34av*

I have this to put under the tree for shipping, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lps8 (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't have anything that I'm not using except for a used oem p&c for a 61 that I changed to a 272.
Larry


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 30, 2012)

Regarding chainsaws & such:

I need to put together a list.

**************************************************************

Regarding texas a&m :msp_thumbdn:, speaking as a UH Alum Class of '89:

1. kevin sumlin is a d*ickh**d.
2. texas a&m sucks.
3. kevin sumlin is a d*ckh**d.
4. I hope that Manziel transfers to another college.
5. kevin sumlin is a d*ckh**d.

Rant over.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 30, 2012)

Regarding the Spartan 34AV:

Model Profile: 34AV


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Regarding chainsaws & such:
> 
> I need to put together a list.
> 
> ...




... but nowhere near the hostility I harbor toward ND and all the idiot Golden Gomers running around here. 

But I am a huge Brian Kelly fan.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 30, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> ... but nowhere near the hostility I harbor toward ND and all the idiot Golden Gomers running around here.
> 
> But I am a huge Brian Kelly fan.



I'll see your ND hostility, & raise you some dallas cowgirls pyschotic hatred.

I hope that I got the poker terminology correct, I don't play poker, but I do enjoy pokeher.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 30, 2012)

Manziel is an amazing QB. I would vote for him for the Heisman. Theres not another player in football that even compairs, and hes only a freshman:msp_scared:


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> If you have a Jonsered 'Lil' Jon' saw that is a decent appearing runner, please PM me. I have a surprise you can't live without. :taped:



PM sent.....


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 30, 2012)

Psychotic. Damned edit feature doesn't always function properly.

Yes, Manziel is really good, and is showing all the signs of becoming seriously great, which is why I hope that he transfers from texas a&m. kevin "d*ckh**d" sumlin knows how to ride the coattails of a hot QB (Case Keenum at UH, Johnny Manziel at a&m), but I doubt that he knows how coach a team that requires solid overall balance to win. 


Any interest in a complete PHO Homelite C-72? Sorry, but you'll need to pay the shipping. *Steve, is this something your engine repair kids might want? If yes, I'll cover the shipping.*


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## zr900 (Nov 30, 2012)

lps8 said:


> I don't have anything that I'm not using except for a used oem p&c for a 61 that I changed to a 272.
> Larry



PM Sent


----------



## Denny M (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 25 " Oregon Power Match bar I don't need. Large Stihl bar mount.
25 3RNFE031 / .404 / .063 / 80dl.
PM me if you want it.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Regarding chainsaws & such:
> 
> I need to put together a list.
> 
> ...



ok chris,,, who peed in your wheaties


----------



## Denny M (Nov 30, 2012)

Denny M said:


> I have a 25 " Oregon Power Match bar I don't need. Large Stihl bar mount.
> 25 3RNFE031 / .404 / .063 / 80dl.
> PM me if you want it.




Spoken for.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay, continuing on. I have 3 056 cylinders. I each 056, 056super, and an 056magII. PM me for which one you need. All look great !!

No pistons though. More stuff to, post soon.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> More stuff to, post soon.



snackies maybe?????


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2012)

I still need to go through my cra......I mean treasures and put together a list of Christmas thread stuff. Off the top of my head I do have a little Skil 944 Type-1 tophandle saw that I was going to put up for grabs here..................................but when I logged on this morning I saw that somebody already put a chainbrake/AV version of that saw up for grabs in this thread......and in nicer shape (Spartan 34AV). Maybe there will be two guys here who really want a little Frontier/Quadra tophandle.............and my saw will go to the 2nd place guy.:jester:

Here it is if anyone wants it. My friend kept it in his woodshed to 'fine tune' any odd wood pieces (for better 'fit' in his small stove) before bringing them into the house. Ran fine until the fuel lines and carb diaphragms took a dump. B/C are rusty but free moving. When he gave me the saw I sprayed it down with oil and left it on a shelf for years. Never got around to doing anything else with it. As you can see there's still a lot of 'protective' oily mung on the saw to keep it safe from the effects of corrosion...

Gave it a quick wipedown for these pics. I really wish I could cover the shipping cost for whoever takes this saw.............but I can't at this time. Just pay me actual shipping cost for the thing and it's yours. Now you guys be nice and don't fight each other over it.....

Model Profile: 944


----------



## nstueve (Nov 30, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> All i have for now.
> Help your selves!
> Merry Christmas !
> Cover is gone.


I think the left pic is for a couple carb/intake studs for 044/046??? I need them if so!!! Page 8 Post 118 if that helps filp back quicker...

I'm sure I have a few parts to give away for christmas too. I'll be on later tonight with a list!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Well Brad
> I really didn't think you'd list this one in the christmas thread. But I'll gladly pay shipping if no one else has claimed it. It'll go good with my 041FB.
> 
> Merry Christmas All !!!


You wouldn't want this hunk of junk I'm going to get started on the restoration sometime soon.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You wouldn't want this hunk of junk I'm going to get started on the restoration sometime soon.



If you want it PC'd let me know. I've got a real nice pearl white left on the shelf.


----------



## wkeev (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Echo 330 top handle someone can have . I put a new intake on it and rebuilt the carb. and it still doesn't run right maybe someone else can get it going or needs parts for one .


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2012)

wkeev said:


> I have a Echo 330 top handle someone can have . I put a new intake on it and rebuilt the carb. and it still doesn't run right maybe someone else can get it going or needs parts for one .



Hate to do it, but I sure like them things !


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 30, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Stihl crank case halves,unknown model? Maybe someone will know and want them? LOL Second pic is a closer up of one.All 3 the same.
> 
> 
> This may help? They start with nubers-1119



038


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> 038



Thanks ! Maybe that will get someone wanting them? LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 30, 2012)

struggle said:


> Up for grabs al I know is it turns on and runs fine. Two new bits. First PM with address can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got a nice package in the mail today


----------



## lps8 (Dec 1, 2012)

*61 p&c gone*



lps8 said:


> I don't have anything that I'm not using except for a used oem p&c for a 61 that I changed to a 272.
> Larry



Spoken for.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 1, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> If you have a Jonsered 'Lil' Jon' saw that is a decent appearing runner, please PM me. I have a surprise you can't live without. :taped:




Gone.


----------



## little possum (Dec 1, 2012)

Saw Dr. said:


> 038





tbone75 said:


> Thanks ! Maybe that will get someone wanting them? LOL


Well maybe somebody could confirm that the 038 MAG 2 stuff would go on one of those cases? Had a guy ask me about finding him a case today.. 

Ive got one of those little skil saws too, I think. You guys dont have to  over them 

Saws out to TX,OH, and NC. Couple more leaving Monday. You guys really are helping me out!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2012)

little possum said:


> Well maybe somebody could confirm that the 038 MAG 2 stuff would go on one of those cases? Had a guy ask me about finding him a case today..
> 
> Ive got one of those little skil saws too, I think. You guys dont have to  over them
> 
> Saws out to TX,OH, and NC. Couple more leaving Monday. You guys really are helping me out!



There are only half cases there.

One old one has both halves is all.


----------



## little possum (Dec 1, 2012)

Gotta open my eyes. Thanks John. Ill try to get in touch with him to see which side of his case is messed up.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 1, 2012)

little possum said:


> Gotta open my eyes. Thanks John. Ill try to get in touch with him to see which side of his case is messed up.



Take 2 just in case ! LOL


----------



## likesaws (Dec 1, 2012)

7hpjim said:


> I have this to put under the tree for shipping, Merry Christmas!!!



Would like the saw if not claimed. Ill pm you.

I have used 20" b&c for echo cs530 if any one wants.


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 2, 2012)

likesaws said:


> Would like the saw if not claimed. Ill pm you.
> 
> I have used 20" b&c for echo cs530 if any one wants.



If the first responder backs out then consider it yours!


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 2, 2012)

7hpjim said:


> I have this to put under the tree for shipping, Merry Christmas!!!



Spoken for.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 2, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> I still need to go through my cra......I mean treasures and put together a list of Christmas thread stuff. Off the top of my head I do have a little Skil 944 Type-1 tophandle saw that I was going to put up for grabs here..................................but when I logged on this morning I saw that somebody already put a chainbrake/AV version of that saw up for grabs in this thread......and in nicer shape (Spartan 34AV). Maybe there will be two guys here who really want a little Frontier/Quadra tophandle.............and my saw will go to the 2nd place guy.
> 
> Here it is if anyone wants it. My friend kept it in his woodshed to 'fine tune' any odd wood pieces (for better 'fit' in his small stove) before bringing them into the house. Ran fine until the fuel lines and carb diaphragms took a dump. B/C are rusty but free moving. When he gave me the saw I sprayed it down with oil and left it on a shelf for years. Never got around to doing anything else with it. As you can see there's still a lot of 'protective' oily mung on the saw to keep it safe from the effects of corrosion...
> 
> ...



This saw is spoken for. That makes two Frontier/Quadra saws distributed in this thread.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 3, 2012)

from looking at the remington thread i'm figuring someone may want this. it is as you see. if i remember correctly it does have spark but ain't gonna promise. wysiwyg. just claim it and send me an addy.






anyone can tell me how to show full sized pix? the new thumbnail system seems to have screwed up my prior procedure.


----------



## BeansBaxter (Dec 3, 2012)

I have an old Craftsman 2.3 PS (based on Poulan 25DA) curb rescue that I've never gotten around to working on. I have no idea if it will run or what it needs but if you love these old top-handled saws and want it, let me know.

I can't cover all of shipping but PM me with your address and I'll see what we can work out. Of course, local pickup would be fine but I doubt many of you are in the Metro West/Worcester area of MA.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 3, 2012)

GONE, that was quick.


View attachment 265339


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Who's quickest on the draw?
> View attachment 265339



Pm sent.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 3, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Who's quickest on the draw?
> View attachment 265339



That is nice,but someone else can grab it ! LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> from looking at the remington thread i'm figuring someone may want this. it is as you see. if i remember correctly it does have spark but ain't gonna promise. wysiwyg. just claim it and send me an addy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2012)

Free for shipping cost: Sorry I'd have more but I'm on the road and can't get pics...






mac-cat top handle (fuel system work needed)





Pioneer 1200 (good compression and spark)


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 5, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Free for shipping cost: Sorry I'd have more but I'm on the road and can't get pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Steve, Ill take the pioneer if you still have it. Let me know what I owe ya.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a poulan 2150 free to good home for cost of shipping too. It needs a little work i'm sure, I'd do the work but... Saw belonged to my F.I.L. but it's time he gets a bigger saw!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks again Nathan, Im sure youll pick some decent parts out of the 024 stash.

Arrowhead, you have a nice looking fully adjustable Walbro for the 024/026/MS260 headed out your way as well.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 6, 2012)

Pioneer and Mac-Cat claimed


----------



## Johnsobri (Dec 6, 2012)

Mac 3516 toasted top end free for the cost of shipping. 




image by llzebraheadll, on Flickr




image by llzebraheadll, on Flickr

Complete saw with broken brake guard. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Overtrained (Dec 6, 2012)

Johnsobri said:


> Mac 3516 toasted top end free for the cost of shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 6, 2012)

Overtrained said:


> Ill take it:hmm3grin2orange:



figures:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Scott, got a nice purple and black wild thingy in the mail today, well half of one. Box was a bit soggy though. Thanks man, Ill be able to fix this poulan up lickity split.


----------



## Overtrained (Dec 6, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> figures:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Cant help myself


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 6, 2012)

View attachment 266031

Starts super ez, but it sounds like a diesel when your on the throttle


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 266229


The little one actually likes to sit on my lap and watch HotSaws cut big cookies. The older one can tell the difference between a Husqvarna and a Stihl! 

Merry Christmas fellas!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Hey Scott, got a nice purple and black wild thingy in the mail today, well half of one. Box was a bit soggy though. Thanks man, Ill be able to fix this poulan up lickity split.



glad it got there,, john said you just needed the plastic,,, if you need anything else let me know since i have a bunch of poulan parts
i hope there wasn't any rust on it since it got there soggy:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok guys,, listen up,,, this is up for grabs for anyone that wants it,, i will cover the shipping to the lower 48,, i have everything to put the oiler back togther,, i also have the hand guard for it and also i believe its a 14" bar,,,,,

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Overtrained (Dec 8, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, listen up,,, this is up for grabs for anyone that wants it,, i will cover the shipping to the lower 48,, i have everything to put the oiler back togther,, i also have the hand guard for it and also i believe its a 14" bar,,,,,
> 
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Stop trying to up your rating in "The most likeable thread"


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2012)

Overtrained said:


> Stop trying to up your rating in "The most likeable thread"



yep,, i am a but kisser:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 8, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, listen up,,, this is up for grabs for anyone that wants it,, i will cover the shipping to the lower 48,, i have everything to put the oiler back togther,, i also have the hand guard for it and also i believe its a 14" bar,,,,,
> 
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



has a new home


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a nice looking saw :msp_thumbsup:08.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess another trip to the "Barn" and see if we can kick this thread up a notch or 2.


Merry Christmas All !!!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 8, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I guess another trip to the "Barn" and see if we can kick this thread up a notch or 2.
> 
> Merry Christmas All !!!



Me too. I've been meaning to and time sure is slipping away.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, listen up,,, this is up for grabs for anyone that wants it,, i will cover the shipping to the lower 48,, i have everything to put the oiler back togther,, i also have the hand guard for it and also i believe its a 14" bar,,,,,
> 
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Heck I got two of those things that someone can have. I've never offered cause I thought it would get me kicked in the nuts.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 8, 2012)

I mentioned this earlier in the thread...

any interest in a Homelite C-72, PHO?

Hopefully the link is to my C-72 album on Photobucket; I had some problems the last time that I tried to link to a PB album. It appears that the link does actually show the photos.

antoniosalieri's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 8, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Hopefully the link is to my C-72 album on Photobucket


The link works fine. Nice gift ! Someone here must want that.
Merry Christmas !


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2012)

That's a good offer Chris. That old Homie is a blast to run. I have one with a 20" and 28" bar.
If you like the old XL12 type this is the big brother. No where near as heavy as it looks.


----------



## Overtrained (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody want a MINI? Or is that like offering coal for christmas?


"You've been naughty this year son, heres a mini"


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2012)

Overtrained said:


> Anybody want a MINI? Or is that like offering coal for christmas?
> 
> 
> "You've been naughty this year son, heres a mini"



Tryin' ta' start fight are we?:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:










Oh yeah I found this little ol' tacometer type thingamabob doohickey, gotta get pictures up............................


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Man, already. I was actually thinking of bumping up Brads thread from last year the other day.



Hell........

Don't wake him up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 8, 2012)

Recieved my Christmas gift from Warped5 yesterday........didn't say what it was in the thread.... nor would tell me more than if I had a nice looking Lil' Jon that I would like it...LOL!!! He was right!!!


Thought I'd share the surprise...Thanks Ted........it's perfect....... Merry christmas!!!!


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I can put up my sxlao out here. It hurts to do it but it's for a good cause. Supposedly ran but needs a coil. I'll try to get some pics up soon. Will try to work out a deal for shipping.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2012)

Here it is. Works good, i just tune by ear. So it sits. 

First PM gets it. Merry Christmas !!

*GONE*
To AUK 25 something or other.Send me your address buddy.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Here it is. Works good, i just tune by ear. So it sits.
> 
> First PM gets it. Merry Christmas !!
> 
> *GONE*



I tried ! LOL


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2012)

I think he used snipe for that one.LOL!!!


Come on folks let's get this thread rockin'


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 8, 2012)

How are you guys shipping stuff, I went the UPS route to get a little bar out. They must run jet fuel in those brown race trucks.

???



This is the coolest forum ever!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> How are you guys shipping stuff, I went the UPS route to get a little bar out. They must run jet fuel in those brown race trucks.
> 
> ???
> 
> ...



USPS is cheaper , but you may get it or may not? LOL


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got a Tillotson HS-165a carb in great condition. 1st PM gets it.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 8, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> I've got a Tillotson HS-165a carb in great condition. 1st PM gets it.



Who doesn't want a tilly? I got my fair share from this thread, so I'll leave this one for someone else. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> Recieved my Christmas gift from Warped5 yesterday........didn't say what it was in the thread.... nor would tell me more than if I had a nice looking Lil' Jon that I would like it...LOL!!! He was right!!!
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share the surprise...Thanks Ted........it's perfect....... Merry christmas!!!!



Robin, it's what this season is all about! Merry Christmas!


----------



## eiklj (Dec 8, 2012)

View attachment 266489

I can cram as many chains as possible into a USPS Flat Rate box ($11.35 medium) if anyone wants an assortment of good used chains. 
There's 3/8, .325, & 3/8 Lo Pro. Mostly safety chains.
These are chains removed from trade-ins and are usually discarded. Most are in fair ~ good condition. 
Just pay postage and they're yours. 
PM me.

je


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good stuff guys. I am going to try and get a decal or two on here, I still have a couple things to get out to members next week. Life has been a little crazy as of lately!


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Wish I had some stuff to gift. Only thing in the shop is some venison.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 8, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> from looking at the remington thread i'm figuring someone may want this. it is as you see. if i remember correctly it does have spark but ain't gonna promise. wysiwyg. just claim it and send me an addy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still trying to give this away.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 8, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Wish I had some stuff to gift. Only thing in the shop is some venison.



I like venison jerky!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 9, 2012)

eiklj said:


> View attachment 266489
> 
> I can cram as many chains as possible into a USPS Flat Rate box ($11.35 medium) if anyone wants an assortment of good used chains.
> There's 3/8, .325, & 3/8 Lo Pro. Mostly safety chains.
> ...



Do you still need parts for your Remington, like a Starter???


----------



## eiklj (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Do you still need parts for your Remington, like a Starter???



Yes I do. The starter assembly I got was a bit small. I guess there were some slight design changes during the production of the 75's.
je


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 9, 2012)

I eat Venison jerky every day, it keeps me sane to have a big gob in my mouth while working for the go oglers.


----------



## huskydude (Dec 9, 2012)

stihl duromatic bar, 16" according to the PN 3003 000 8613
free just cover shipping. in good shape, just needs the normal rail clean up


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 9, 2012)

Not a chainsaw, but it's up for grabs. I've never fuelled it or even tried to start it. I've heard they don't work well on pine needles
View attachment 266652

View attachment 266653


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 9, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Not a chainsaw, but it's up for grabs. I've never fuelled it or even tried to start it. I've heard they don't work well on pine needles



I had one of those ... really woke up with a bit of a muff mod!


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 9, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> I had one of those ... really woke up with a bit of a muff mod!



Nice. A modded blower. 

On second thought. It's probably not worth the money for shipping. If someone wants some parts from it, I'll strip it down


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I mentioned this earlier in the thread...
> 
> any interest in a Homelite C-72, PHO?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments, guys! The C-72 has been claimed via PM.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 9, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Nice. A modded blower.




If I think of it, I'll dig up the video of Brad's modded backpack blower .... pushes a house brick about 25' ...


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2012)

I only have 6 out of the 12 but I'm sure one of you Mac followers will enjoy these. PM me.
There are heading to Iowa


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys! The C-72 has been claimed via PM.



Good deal. If they need C-series parts for it I may be able to help. Got a couple C-5 parts saws.....



sefh3 said:


> I only have 6 out of the 12 but I'm sure one of you Mac followers will enjoy these. PM me.



That is awesome Scott. I'll bet Mark H (heimannm) would like to have those for the museum. He's probably in timbuktoo at the moment and not seen this thread however.....


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Good deal. If they need C-series parts for it I may be able to help. Got a couple C-5 parts saws.....
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome Scott. I'll bet Mark H (heimannm) would like to have those for the museum. He's probably in timbuktoo at the moment and not seen this thread however.....



I'll PM him. I should have asked him first.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 9, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Okay, continuing on. I have 3 056 cylinders. I each 056, 056super, and an 056magII. PM me for which one you need. All look great !!
> 
> No pistons though. More stuff to, post soon.



MAG II cylinder is gone. 52mm and 54mm still here.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 9, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> I like venison jerky!!!!



Next batch that we make, I might send you some then.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 9, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Next batch that we make, I might send you some then.



Never had it. Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Never had it. Does it taste like chicken?



Naw tastes like bacon.












Just kiddin tastes like jerky.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Never had it. Does it taste like chicken?



Sure does. Everything tastes like chicken.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 9, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Sure does. Everything tastes like chicken.



Chicken tastes better wrapped in bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 10, 2012)

eiklj said:


> Yes I do. The starter assembly I got was a bit small. I guess there were some slight design changes during the production of the 75's.
> je



Will this one work on your saw?


----------



## axlr8 (Dec 10, 2012)

here is my list of free for the shipping stuff 

372 cylinder cover plastic

NEW tecomec 051 cylinder and piston. Needs wrist pin, circlips, and wrist pin bearing. and too be cleaned up 

041 clutch cover

stihl 028 front tension clutch cover

the rear half of an 034 super muffler

Husky 359 FW

Husky 372 FW rubbed a little.. will work fine

oregon .325 chain. .063 guage? 74 DL

Stihl 066 filter base

used 372 air filter. good usable

usable 371K airfilter

394- 395 H, L idle plastic guide PN 503 97 48

346 bucking spike

bag of torn apart carbs zama and walbro mixed

stihl 066 carb... for parts

and thats about it! PM for more details!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2012)

I could use that 372 flywheel.


----------



## axlr8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Its a 'lil rubbed! coil worked its way loose, and smudged it a little! but it doesnt look like it will hinder its performance at all! PM an addy and I will get it sent tomorrow!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> Its a 'lil rubbed! coil worked its way loose, and smudged it a little! but it doesnt look like it will hinder its performance at all! PM an addy and I will get it sent tomorrow!



Thank you, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## axlr8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Back at ya! Means alot coming from a higher member here!


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I could use that 372 flywheel.



would an aftermarket one work , sorry i could not help my self

I think i have an oem one, i will ck in the morning if you still need it


----------



## eiklj (Dec 10, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Will this one work on your saw?



It just looks like it might. I'm interested.

je


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2012)

i have these items up for grabs,, pm is the best way for me 

i bought this anvil but it is to thick for my breaker
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

12" bar,, 50 gauge off of a little skil saw
<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

18" echo bar,, 325 pitch 50 gauge

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i bought this anvil but it is to thick for my breaker



Looks like the one that came with my Bailey's Woodland Pro breaker (recently discontinued). Should work with those.

Philbert


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 11, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Looks like the one that came with my Bailey's Woodland Pro breaker (recently discontinued). Should work with those.
> 
> Philbert



i have an older oregon breaker,, it has the flat anvil,, this one is to tall to even get under the punch


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2012)

anvil has a new home


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 12, 2012)

echo bar has a home


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a 034 muffler. Not picky as long as its not rusted. Any help would be great.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 12, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I'm looking for a 034 muffler. Not picky as long as its not rusted. Any help would be great.



this should more properly be in the swap thread. this is the "out of the goodness of my heart i'm offering something" thread. just sayin.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

*Sorry for the delay...*

...it's just been real busy around my place. I meant to put a few things on earlier and this is the first opportunity I've had. I'm a little financially embarrassed right now so I can't pay shipping, but this is free other than that. All I ask is actual shipping cost through USPS, which gives me a little discount since I create the labels online.

Merry Christmas!!

First PM in the inbox can have ...


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

Having a little trouble posting pics with the new system...

Let me try this:


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

*Round 2*

Here's number 2:

First PM can have this little gem for actual shipping ...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 12, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> ...it's just been real busy around my place. I meant to put a few things on earlier and this is the first opportunity I've had. I'm a little financially embarrassed right now so I can't pay shipping, but this is free other than that. All I ask is actual shipping cost through USPS, which gives me a little discount since I create the labels online.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> First PM in the inbox can have ...



Bud, between this $hitty economy and Christmas season, you are by far not the only guy who is "finacially embarrassed" right now. Just make sure you give that boy of yours a great Christmas, that is the most important thing to do. Im strongly debating selling off my 026 to make sure Santa delivers all of my little ones presents.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 12, 2012)

The Homelite C-72 is going to the PO today.




MechanicMatt said:


> Bud, between this $hitty economy and Christmas season, you are by far not the only guy who is "finacially embarrassed" right now. Just make sure you give that boy of yours a great Christmas, that is the most important thing to do. Im strongly debating selling off my 026 to make sure Santa delivers all of my little ones presents.



Chainsaws are items that can be replaced, Christmas memories are not. I remember last year one member posted that he sold off a couple of large saws so that he could travel with his family to enjoy Christmas with other relatives.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 12, 2012)

Brand new air filter just got dropped off, THANKS BRAD!  I actually was cutting with the 50 Rancher today, Ill be able to treat her to a nice new Air Filter when I get her out of the back of the truck.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Bud, between this $hitty economy and Christmas season, you are by far not the only guy who is "finacially embarrassed" right now. Just make sure you give that boy of yours a great Christmas, that is the most important thing to do. Im strongly debating selling off my 026 to make sure Santa delivers all of my little ones presents.



Wow. My situation isn't nearly that bad yet. Although our Christmas will be much more frugal than years past, all the kids will all have at least one nice gift and a few little trinkets. We are healthy, well fed and warm. We were able to squirrel away a few hundred dollars over the summer to make it happen. 

I hope you and yours have a happy and healthy holiday!

dd


----------



## MnSam (Dec 12, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> ...it's just been real busy around my place. I meant to put a few things on earlier and this is the first opportunity I've had. I'm a little financially embarrassed right now so I can't pay shipping, but this is free other than that. All I ask is actual shipping cost through USPS, which gives me a little discount since I create the labels online.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> First PM in the inbox can have ...



Don't feel obligated to pay for anything you give away. From what I can gather about you, you should be embarrased about nothing. It sounds like your priorities are right where they should be. Good on you to gift something, Merry Christmas.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 12, 2012)

*I'd be delighted with one of your 112*



sachsmo said:


> Why would anyone want a 153?
> 
> It is only a little more than half a 290 eh?
> 
> ...



How to work out the shipping? Postal code P1H1B7 Ontario Canada

Regards,

Lee


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 12, 2012)

*Jerky*

If I can put another one down, I will put up 2 bags of the 2nd best jerky in the world.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 12, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> If I can put another one down, I will put up 2 bags of the 2nd best jerky in the world.



Could of had you some squirrel jerky today but them devils is fast. Maybe I can get a another few down before the end of season too.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 12, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> If I can put another one down, I will put up 2 bags of the 2nd best jerky in the world.



Need to borrow a bullet?????????


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a Stihl 015 clutch cover in good shape. First PM gets it ! Pix in a bit !


Sorry , camera is goofed up? Or the operator? LOL

No cracks I can see?


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Dec 12, 2012)

These are still available if anyone has use for them. I'm in northern ontario so they'd be better to go to Someone in Canada or the mid-west. To keep shipping down. Seems anywhere further would be cheaper to drive them there. View attachment 267355

View attachment 267356


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2012)

That is awesome Scott. I'll bet Mark H (heimannm) would like to have those for the museum. He's probably in timbuktoo at the moment and not seen this thread however.....[/QUOTE]
............................................

Timbuktu? Or Tombouctou as the French spell it, is in Mali, West Africa. Spent 7 months there. Not a vacation paradise, lol.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 12, 2012)

eiklj said:


> It just looks like it might. I'm interested.
> 
> je



Your part was sent out today....


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> Bud, between this $hitty economy and Christmas season, you are by far not the only guy who is "finacially embarrassed" right now. Just make sure you give that boy of yours a great Christmas, that is the most important thing to do. Im strongly debating selling off my 026 to make sure Santa delivers all of my little ones presents.



There was no debating around here my new 261 was sent out monday to its new owner but my kids won't miss it nearly as much as they would something under the tree. My saw had less than 10 tanks ran through it....oh well.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

MnSam said:


> Don't feel obligated to pay for anything you give away. From what I can gather about you, you should be embarrased about nothing. It sounds like your priorities are right where they should be. Good on you to gift something, Merry Christmas.



Thank you for your kind words. My Dad raised us up helping other folks out when we could and I guess it just stuck. I hate to admit it, but I save stuff up all year just for this one thread. I have a few more things coming but wanted to spread them out. 



The echo 330 EVL is spoken for but the Homelite is still available.


----------



## promac850 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pioneer NU-17 parts saw. Or 400 or any other model that looks identical.

Or if you'd rather, just the flywheel nut and washer.

A replacement or easily adaptable coil for it would be nice too.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

*#3*

Let's try something a little different this time. This is only the head, and it's missing the fuel tank, but everything else seems to be there. Perhaps you have something on the shelf that would complete this little project?

First PM who can pay shipping...


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 12, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> There was no debating around here my new 261 was sent out monday to its new owner but my kids won't miss it nearly as much as they would something under the tree. My saw had less than 10 tanks ran through it....oh well.



Good call.

Year or so back I sold my bestest favorite 064 for the same reason.

No regrets.
Merry Christmas All !!!


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2012)

*#4*

And... how about another trimmer related part. Could anyone use this? Shipping shouldn't be too bad. First PM willing to pay actual USPS shipping...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Pioneer NU-17 parts saw. Or 400 or any other model that looks identical.
> 
> Or if you'd rather, just the flywheel nut and washer.
> 
> A replacement or easily adaptable coil for it would be nice too.



Kyle..........................this isn't an "Ask Santa" thread. We post up things we want to give away here....


----------



## leecopland (Dec 12, 2012)

*Huntsville close enough?*



4xrpm4x said:


> These are still available if anyone has use for them. I'm in northern ontario so they'd be better to go to Someone in Canada or the mid-west. To keep shipping down. Seems anywhere further would be cheaper to drive them there. View attachment 267355
> 
> View attachment 267356



Maybe we could meet 1/2 way

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 13, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> There was no debating around here my new 261 was sent out monday to its new owner but my kids won't miss it nearly as much as they would something under the tree. My saw had less than 10 tanks ran through it....oh well.





I can't rep you, need to spread it around, so a Like will have to suffice for now.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 13, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I can't rep you, need to spread it around, so a Like will have to suffice for now.



i got him for ya


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 13, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Okay, continuing on. I have 3 056 cylinders. I each 056, 056super, and an 056magII. PM me for which one you need. All look great !!
> 
> No pistons though. More stuff to, post soon.


*
All spoken for.*


----------



## little possum (Dec 13, 2012)

3 boxes loaded up ready to go out tomorrow PM after work. Sorry for the delays fellas. Promise Imma do better!
I havent forgotten anyone


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 13, 2012)

*#5*

Well, let's go back to chainsaw parts. If you need this I can probably cover shipping to your door, as long as it's in the lower 48. Other places may require some help with the shipping.






Well - this one went fast. Less than 10 minutes I think. It has found a new home in North Carolina.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 13, 2012)

*And #6*

I'm not sure what this fits so I've included a good picture of the numbers. Yes, the scrench and bar nuts come with it. All you have to do is pay actual USPS shipping to your door.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## promac850 (Dec 13, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Kyle..........................this isn't an "Ask Santa" thread. We post up things we want to give away here....



Well, to be fair... I did not read page one. My fault.

As for Christmas giving, I will be shipping a Poulan 3300 to another member, it will be going out tomorrow. Deal is already set on that one. 

I decided a different fate for that saw, it will not be StumpBroke and kept like I originally planned since that money is going elsewhere. (sorry Stumpy) The new owner will likely show up in the Poulan thread with some questions once he gets the saw. Treat him badly and I will send dog #### *and* coal to those who treated him so.

Thanks for the reminder on that. Going out to the barn to get this boxed up and ready to go in the morning.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 13, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> I'm not sure what this fits so I've included a good picture of the numbers. Yes, the scrench and bar nuts come with it. All you have to do is pay actual USPS shipping to your door.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



looks like it might be a 18" K095 - fits homie EZ Auto, pioneer P28E, and others i'm not aware of


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 13, 2012)

*#7*

I don't know where I got this or what it fits. I am unable to read the numbers on it, so I have taken a photo including a tape measure so perhaps some of the gurus will be able to tell us what it fits. 

If you would like this in you stocking, just agree to pay actual shipping to your door. I will send it out USPS with tracking.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 13, 2012)

*Something a little different...*

OK, this time I'll try something a little different. Last year one of the members sent out exhaust screen, so I've been trying to come up with something equally useful for this thread. This is a collection of things I use for working on saws. I'll ship this one free to anyone in the lower 48, other areas may need to pay shipping.

The containers are from when one of my neighbors used to freeze stuff from the garden for her family to have during the winter. She gave me several when she left the neighborhood. I use them to put small parts in when I work on a saw. If I have to order parts, I can mark the top so I know what saw it goes with and store it without worrying about parts getting lost. 

The silver colored plates are recycled street signs, made of aluminum and I've cut them into handy little strips. The aluminum is easy to work, so I can build several intake or exhaust covers to fit a variety of saws for vac and pressure testing. The inner tube goes between the engine and the aluminum plate to insure a good seal. 

The small, clear droppers are surplus from who knows what, I use them to put a little mix in and squirt it into the carb on a saw. This is much easier and less messy than pouring mix from a gas can or other container. It also allows much more control on the amount put it the carb.

I picked up the scrench and nut combos from a dealer friend at $2 bucks each. I figured I should share the wealth. I will include one with Stihl sized bar nuts and one with standard size.

First PM ...






12-14-12 PM received - headed to Ohio.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> OK, this time I'll try something a little different. Last year one of the members sent out exhaust screen, so I've been trying to come up with something equally useful for this thread. This is a collection of things I use for working on saws. I'll ship this one free to anyone in the lower 48, other areas may need to pay shipping.
> 
> The containers are from when one of my neighbors used to freeze stuff from the garden for her family to have during the winter. She gave me several when she left the neighborhood. I use them to put small parts in when I work on a saw. If I have to order parts, I can mark the top so I know what saw it goes with and store it without worrying about parts getting lost.
> 
> ...



I have some of them aluminum strips Marc gave me, they are very nice for making covers to seal one up! Easy to cut too!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 13, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I have some of them aluminum strips Marc gave me, they are very nice for making covers to seal one up! Easy to cut too!



I've got some of those strips too, John. Plus I have some of those eye droppers, they are the best for 'dribbling in some mix!'


----------



## AU_K2500 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marc, still using the stuff you sent me. On the hunt for more containers, gonna check then dollar store. Them eye droppers are perfect. I've used a little of everything you sent me. Thanks again. Where'd you get all those screnches?


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> I've got some of those strips too, John. Plus I have some of those eye droppers, they are the best for 'dribbling in some mix!'



Got the eye droppers too! LOL Handy things!


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 13, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> OK, this time I'll try something a little different. Last year one of the members sent out exhaust screen, so I've been trying to come up with something equally useful for this thread. This is a collection of things I use for working on saws. I'll ship this one free to anyone in the lower 48, other areas may need to pay shipping.
> 
> The containers are from when one of my neighbors used to freeze stuff from the garden for her family to have during the winter. She gave me several when she left the neighborhood. I use them to put small parts in when I work on a saw. If I have to order parts, I can mark the top so I know what saw it goes with and store it without worrying about parts getting lost.
> 
> ...



PM sent:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atpchas (Dec 13, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> I don't know where I got this or what it fits. I am unable to read the numbers on it, so I have taken a photo including a tape measure so perhaps some of the gurus will be able to tell us what it fits.
> 
> If you would like this in you stocking, just agree to pay actual shipping to your door. I will send it out USPS with tracking.
> 
> dd



That mount looks a lot like this: Bar Mount Pattern: 20


----------



## eiklj (Dec 14, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Your part was sent out today....



I appreciate it and thank you. You're a good man.

je


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 14, 2012)

7hpjim said:


> PM sent:msp_biggrin:



I'll get this boxed up and sent out. I should be able to put one or two more of these together for others in the next week.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 14, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> Marc, still using the stuff you sent me. On the hunt for more containers, gonna check then dollar store. Them eye droppers are perfect. I've used a little of everything you sent me. Thanks again. Where'd you get all those screnches?



I stopped in at a local Dolmar dealer during the summer when no one was buying saws. He had a box of those priced at $2 each. There were 10 or so in the box gathering dust. I promptly relieved him of them and asked if he had more. I am very fortunate to have a Dolmar dealer in my little town, he's a good guy. I have several Stihl dealers around but only one that I care to really deal with. They are about 30 miles away but it's worth the trip. They also just started carrying Redmax saws.


----------



## little possum (Dec 14, 2012)

Mr Stihlofadeal left a Echo 500 here with me this afternoon. Somebody needs it.

Saws out to Loco, Mo Jim, and hrhunter.


----------



## little possum (Dec 14, 2012)

Echo is claimed


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bump... ill have to find some things.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 15, 2012)

*I'm in!*



4xrpm4x said:


> These are still available if anyone has use for them. I'm in northern ontario so they'd be better to go to Someone in Canada or the mid-west. To keep shipping down. Seems anywhere further would be cheaper to drive them there. View attachment 267355
> 
> View attachment 267356



I would be interested in the Homelite EZ and maybe the blower. I'm in Huntsville On where are you

Regards,

Lee


----------



## leecopland (Dec 15, 2012)

*112's still available?*



sachsmo said:


> Why would anyone want a 153?
> 
> It is only a little more than half a 290 eh?
> 
> ...



I would be happy to receive one of those 112s. Share or pay shipping. P1H1B7 Ontario Can.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Been out of the loop a bit with work, but will see what I have for this thread. I appreciate everything that folks have been offering, and picked up a few chains that will be used. Thank you very much.

Sending a *PowerSharp demo kit* to bigblackdodge, which somehow seemed to circumvent this thread. The ‘last of the stash’ from a Wisconsin GTG a year or two ago.

I have a never-used, *Poulan Pro Control Tip / Replaceable Sprocket Nose bar*: .325 pitch, .050 gauge, 16 inch nominal length, 18-1/2 inches overall. Marked “530-044337” “16 50 8878 GHN” “Made in Canada”. Weighs just under 2 pounds!

Yours for the cost of shipping.

Philbert


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Been out of the loop a bit with work, but will see what I have for this thread. I appreciate everything that folks have been offering, and picked up a few chains that will be used. Thank you very much.
> 
> Sending a *PowerSharp demo kit* to bigblackdodge, which somehow seemed to circumvent this thread. The ‘last of the stash’ from a Wisconsin GTG a year or two ago.
> 
> ...



PM was already sent.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> PM was already sent.



Drat!!! 

You're one quick motorscooter my friend.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## locofrog (Dec 16, 2012)

i may have one of those bars somewhere lemme look ecc.

-loco


----------



## axlr8 (Dec 16, 2012)

here is my list of free for the shipping stuff 

372 cylinder cover plastic---claimed!

NEW tecomec 051 cylinder and piston. Needs wrist pin, cir clips, and wrist pin bearing. and too be cleaned up 

stihl 028 front tension clutch cover---claimed

the rear half of an 034 super muffler

Husky 359 FW

Stihl 066 filter base ---claimed!

used 372 air filter. good usable

usable 371K airfilter

and thats about it! PM for more details!!!


----------



## Boogieman142 (Dec 16, 2012)

Have had this for a bit now and it just sits there so it may as well go to someone that could use it. I had this before I got my 200t. It ran when I stopped using it but unsure now. Probably new carb kit as our fuel is soo awesome:msp_thumbup:. The bar and chain I would probably hold onto tho. *spoken for*


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 16, 2012)

Boogieman142 said:


> Have had this for a bit now and it just sits there so it may as well go to someone that could use it. I had this before I got my 200t. It ran when I stopped using it but unsure now. Probably new carb kit as our fuel is soo awesome:msp_thumbup:. The bar and chain I would probably hold onto tho.



PM sent


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2012)

*Ooops!*

Found another *Oregon PowerSharp *demo kit, lightly used! (This is really the last one!) Includes: 16" bar, chain, sharpening cassette, and stone.

*This model only works with smaller *STIHL *chainsaws running 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain*. E.g.: MS170, MS180, MS021, MS210, MS211, and maybe some top-handled STIHL saws.
_***Will *NOT* work with MS250 or larger saws.***_

Great way to try out the system with low risk. Offered for the cost of shipping ($10 - $15). Because these were provided for evaluation, asking the recipient to also post feedback and their impressions, positive or negative, in one of the PowerSharp threads here on A.S.

Philbert


----------



## djones (Dec 16, 2012)

diggers_dad said:


> Thank you for your kind words. My Dad raised us up helping other folks out when we could and I guess it just stuck. I hate to admit it, but I save stuff up all year just for this one thread. I have a few more things coming but wanted to spread them out.
> 
> 
> 
> The echo 330 EVL is spoken for but the Homelite is still available.



PM sent


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mystery Gift #2 .........................................

Kind of a gag gift ...

Please PM me with Mystery #2 as your subject .... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 16, 2012)

tbone75 is our mystery #2 winner!

Congrats John!


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Found another *Oregon PowerSharp *demo kit, lightly used! (This is really the last one!) Includes: 16" bar, chain, sharpening cassette, and stone.
> 
> *This model only works with smaller *STIHL *chainsaws running 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain*. E.g.: MS170, MS180, MS021, MS210, MS211, and maybe some top-handled STIHL saws.
> _***Will *NOT* work with MS250 or larger saws.***_
> ...



pm sent thanks


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 16, 2012)

Boogieman142 said:


> Have had this for a bit now and it just sits there so it may as well go to someone that could use it. I had this before I got my 200t. It ran when I stopped using it but unsure now. Probably new carb kit as our fuel is soo awesome:msp_thumbup:. The bar and chain I would probably hold onto tho.
> 
> 
> Did ya get my message on this and is it still available?


----------



## Boogieman142 (Dec 16, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Boogieman142 said:
> 
> 
> > Have had this for a bit now and it just sits there so it may as well go to someone that could use it. I had this before I got my 200t. It ran when I stopped using it but unsure now. Probably new carb kit as our fuel is soo awesome:msp_thumbup:. The bar and chain I would probably hold onto tho.
> ...


----------



## cutforfun (Dec 16, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Found another *Oregon PowerSharp *demo kit, lightly used! (This is really the last one!) Includes: 16" bar, chain, sharpening cassette, and stone.
> 
> *This model only works with smaller *STIHL *chainsaws running 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain*. E.g.: MS170, MS180, MS021, MS210, MS211, and maybe some top-handled STIHL saws.
> _***Will *NOT* work with MS250 or larger saws.***_
> ...



Rep coming, thanks again and Merry Christmas


----------



## Denny M (Dec 17, 2012)

*Husky 40*

View attachment 268156


Husky 40 parts saw. Never had it running, was going to be a winter project that I never got around to doing.


Claimed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 17, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> from looking at the remington thread i'm figuring someone may want this. it is as you see. if i remember correctly it does have spark but ain't gonna promise. wysiwyg. just claim it and send me an addy.



this is second bump. don't make me go to the remington thread to pass this on; if i do, it ain't gonna be free (just sayin). also, now that we've gotten further into the Christmas spending season blah, blah, blah i'm not gonna be able to spring for shipping. again, just sayin. merry Christmas to all you saw nerds.
okay, guess i've gotta repost the photos.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 17, 2012)

please see previous post for text.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 17, 2012)

got a poulan 2000 frankinsaw (sort of) that i rescued and have spent as much time on it as i'm gonna. it fires up but doesn't want to be tuned. i'm figuring needs seals but won't swear to that. powerhead only. pix tomorrow.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 17, 2012)

Denny M said:


> View attachment 268156
> 
> 
> Husky 40 parts saw. Never had it running, was going to be a winter project that I never got around to doing.



PM sent...

dd


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 17, 2012)

got a poulan 2000 frankinsaw (sort of) that i rescued and have spent as much time on it as i'm gonna. it fires up but doesn't want to be tuned. iirc i rebuilt the carb and replaced fuel lines/filter. i'm figuring needs seals but won't swear to that. powerhead only. pix tomorrow. 
okay so its not tomorrow. i stumbled across these pix so here they are. disregard the 306A; just act like its not there.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Time for our next Mystery Gift ...*

... number 3 and we're not screwing around!

Yes folks, the first one to PM me with their shipping address gets it!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> ... number 3 and we're not screwing around!
> 
> Yes folks, the first one to PM me with their shipping address gets it!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



I'll bite on this. PM sent.


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> ... number 3 and we're not screwing around!
> 
> Yes folks, the first one to PM me with their shipping address gets it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> ... number 3 and we're not screwing around!
> 
> Yes folks, the first one to PM me with their shipping address gets it!
> 
> Merry Christmas!




MG #3 winner is ................................................................... Cowroy!


He's gonna be SO thrilled and appreciative that I'm sure he'll send me that 166, right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy (Dec 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> MG #3 winner is ................................................................... Cowroy!
> 
> 
> He's gonna be SO thrilled and appreciative that I'm sure he'll send me that 166, right? :hmm3grin2orange:



I had to turn my head so I didn't spit coffee all over my netbook.


----------



## kyle1! (Dec 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> MG #3 winner is ................................................................... Cowroy!



Looks like coal for christmas this year:frown::frown:

Brian


----------



## 54stude (Dec 18, 2012)

Next item, one Stihl flywheel puller i made, fits newer saws like 066 with m22x1.5 thread.

Stihl flywheel puller Photos by 54stude | Photobucket

If you want to make your own, the part was made from a wheel stud from a kenworth shop, and the inner part is tapped 3/8" with a clearance hole for the stud that is 1/2".

This is claimed by pm.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning gents! I sent out 6 boxes yesterday through USPS. If you were expecting something from me you should have a PM with a tracking number. Even better, Santa pitched in for some help on the shipping and I have been able to cover all the postage so far.

Now, I should be able to put another one of these together if anyone would like one. As I mentioned earlier, there isn't anything super special here, just some little things that make saw work go a bit easier. Some aluminum plate and inner tube for sealing and checking vacuum, droppers for putting fuel in tight spots, storage containers for small parts and a scrench or two. Send me a PM and I'll try to get it in the mail this week.

Merry Christmas!!

dd







6:15 - that went fast. I'll try to get another one together later. This one is headed to Illinois.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mg #4 .........*

.. will remain a mystery as the first three were.

But I'm just gonna send it off to Mastermind. Even the weapon-waving ape in the room deserves something, right?

Thanks for starting the thread this year, Lil' Possum!

I'd like to wish everyone a very happy & safe holiday season!

Cheers!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 18, 2012)

Couple mini mac bars off to 5th ave, Merry Christmas OverTrained.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 18, 2012)

*Last and best...*

This is the last one of these I can put together, but I've saved the best stuff for the last box. Sort of a "beginner's special" for saw nuts. I can fill a box with a couple of aluminum plates for making intake / exhaust covers with inner tube to complete the seal, three sections of Tygon fuel line in different sizes, 2 screnches (one with Stihl style nuts and the other with standard), several plastic containers with lids for small parts storage, a pair of hemostats, 2 tubes of super glue, some droppers for putting fuel mix right into the carb where you want it, and....








Some "e-clips" in assorted sizes (those little things always get away from me during the tear-down), some plastic caps for closing off impulse lines or other fuel lines to keep the dirt out, and an insert that screws into the spark plug hole with a barb connection for testing vacuum. 









First PM can have all this shipped to his/her door, possibly arriving before Christmas.

Merry Christmas,
dd


This one also went fast. Only took 9 minutes for it to get scooped up...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2012)

All I have to offer tonight is a little Christmas music. This is me and my wife this past Sunday evening.

[video=youtube_share;3t7OHB5L_Rk]http://youtu.be/3t7OHB5L_Rk[/video]


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw repair kit for beginners, WOW are you supporting the CAD epidemic or what!

Thats some mighty nice giving you're doing!

I will say it again, top notch crowd, you guys are too much.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> All I have to offer tonight is a little Christmas music.



Wow Brad !!! Nice !!!!
That's the first time this season I've got the chills/hair on my neck standing up from hearing a beautiful Christmas song.
Thanks !!! And Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 18, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> Saw repair kit for beginners, WOW are you supporting the CAD epidemic or what!
> 
> Thats some mighty nice giving you're doing!
> 
> ...



All of the guys here are great. I've had help with finding parts, I've been given several complete saws for projects for my boys and I, technical manuals, great advice, tips and tricks, on and on. I'm just trying to pay some of the good will back. I've said it before in other threads and I'll say it again here - this site restores my faith in humanity and reminds me there are still decent, honorable people out there willing to help someone they've never met just because it's the right thing to do. 

dd


----------



## atpchas (Dec 18, 2012)

A vacuum gauge (no pressure option) to test those seals. It's old but works perfectly. 






It's gone.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 18, 2012)

For the creative tool maker, here is a pressure/vacuum gauge. You just have to figure out how to make a tester using it. (No, the ruler is not included.)


----------



## AU_K2500 (Dec 18, 2012)

atpchas said:


> For the creative tool maker, here is a pressure/vacuum gauge. You just have to figure out how to make a tester using it. (No, the ruler is not included.)



I'm sure I didn't win, who did?


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 18, 2012)

atpchas said:


> For the creative tool maker, here is a pressure/vacuum gauge. You just have to figure out how to make a tester using it. (No, the ruler is not included.)



you can use a couple of fuel lines and a tee to make a pop off gauge out of that . just turn your compressor down to say 25psi on your compressor and slowly pressure it until it pops off.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 19, 2012)

Brian VT said:


> Wow Brad !!! Nice !!!!
> That's the first time this season I've got the chills/hair on my neck standing up from hearing a beautiful Christmas song.
> Thanks !!! And Merry Christmas !!!



Thats the second time for me this year!!
The first was the other day at the Christmas play. Awesome band played the same song. 

That was great! Merry Christmas fellows! :msp_smile:


----------



## Denny M (Dec 19, 2012)

*Makita DCS 401*

View attachment 268551


I have 2 of these that I am not going to get around to working on.
Parts saws PHO.
First 2 PM's can have them.


These 2 are spoken for.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/80509-1537.htm#post4021955


Someone out there can help this guy out.



Merry Christmas!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 19, 2012)

Requests would be better served in the Swap Meet thread.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 19, 2012)

that be the link to swap meet.

just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Dec 19, 2012)

*Wanted 026 part*

I need an oil pump drive gear for a 026. The one that goes inside the plastic non adjustable pump housing. They are usually cracked on the plastic cases. Mine had a jammed drive gear that has flat sided the teeth My housing is good. Have parts and paper to trade. Hope to get my parts list posted between Christmas and new years.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 19, 2012)

Again, please do not post wants in this thread. These Christmas threads are only for giving things away.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2012)

10mm 044 cylinder for gift to first pm.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 10mm 044 cylinder for gift to first pm.



That's s fantastic gift. I'll pass, since I already have one on the shelf waiting for a project.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 10mm 044 cylinder for gift to first pm.



too bad i don't have an 044. have to pass. thanks anyway. merry Christmas


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 10mm 044 cylinder for gift to first pm.



I would like to! But I already got a saw and another jug from this thread. LOL Plus I may go with a 046 jug? LOL

Someone grab this !! So tempting !!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 19, 2012)

*McCulloch 250*

I have a 250 on the bench now and waiting on parts. Looking at another rebuild would be cool...PM sent and in box is working!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 10mm 044 cylinder for gift to first pm.



Claimed


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm looking for some T27 screws for a late model "creamsickle". Thanks!!


----------



## Ramair08 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Remington Mighty Mite Bantam that can be had for shipping if someone needs a parts saw.
Jon


----------



## Boogieman142 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I'm looking for some T27 screws for a late model "creamsickle". Thanks!!



Your dealer should be just about able to give them to you. also;



blsnelling said:


> Again, please do not post wants in this thread. These Christmas threads are only for giving things away.


----------



## KingDavey (Dec 19, 2012)

*CLAIMED!!!* Happy Holidays!! Free to a good home, taker pays shipping. I have a 1985 Stihl 026 with scored cylinder/piston. If I had to guess because of dull chain and wire mesh filter. No side cover, bar, or guide plates. but otherwise complete. Would probably make a good runner, just don't have the time and storage space is being taken away. *Taker must pay actual shipping!!!!* First PM gets it!! Its not been taken apart except for muffler removed. Turns over freely without binding. Setup for .325 no oiler adjuster. Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2012)

*wow!*


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I'm looking for some T27 screws for a late model "creamsickle". Thanks!!


*GONE*
Okay since I can't get a good screw around here.........................

How about the first one that PM's me gets a choice of Logo done up for a large decal for the shop wall.
Size up to 2' tall by however ever long.Choice of color.Pick from selection below.Any body?


View attachment 268633


----------



## AU_K2500 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Okay since I can't get a good screw around here.........................
> 
> How about the first one that PM's me gets a choice of Logo done up for a large decal for the shop wall.
> Size up to 2' tall by however ever long.Choice of color.Pick from selection below.Any body?
> ...



I want......lol. that'll look good in somebody's shop


----------



## bplust (Dec 19, 2012)

For Christmas, I would really like Sawtroll to say one nice thing about Echo chainsaws or the Stihl 029/ms290.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2012)

bplust said:


> For Christmas, I would really like Sawtroll to say one nice thing about Echo chainsaws or the Stihl 029/ms290.



please remember this is not the swap meet. can't be askin for stuff here


----------



## bplust (Dec 19, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> please remember this is not the swap meet. can't be askin for stuff here



My bad. I'm just looking for world peace, and I figured my previous request would be a good start.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2012)

bplust said:


> My bad. I'm just looking for world peace, and I figured my previous request would be a good start.



well, why didn't you just ask for world peace? think you prolly got a better chance for that than for what you asked. just sayin.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> *GONE*
> Okay since I can't get a good screw around here.........................
> 
> How about the first one that PM's me gets a choice of Logo done up for a large decal for the shop wall.
> ...



:bang::bang::bang::bang: i know someone beat me to it ,, figures,, always a day late and dollar short:bang:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 19, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> :bang::bang::bang::bang: i know someone beat me to it ,, figures,, always a day late and dollar short:bang:



Now you got extra snackie money! Get her something special for christmas.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> *GONE*
> Okay since I can't get a good screw around here.........................
> 
> How about the first one that PM's me gets a choice of Logo done up for a large decal for the shop wall.
> Size up to 2' tall by however ever long.Choice of color.Pick from selection below.



Woulda been on top of that 5sec after it was posted but didn't see Dolmar... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 19, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys,, listen up,,, this is up for grabs for anyone that wants it.



I couldn't wait until Christmas to open it. :msp_tongue:
Here's the Super 2 with it's new friends. It will get to have play days with them. :msp_thumbup: 
Thanks again, and Merry Christmas !


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 19, 2012)

Brian VT said:


> I couldn't wait until Christmas to open it. :msp_tongue:
> The Super 2 amongst it's new friends. It will get to have play days with them. :msp_thumbup:
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas !



man that thing looks new :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 19, 2012)

bplust said:


> My bad. I'm just looking for world peace, and I figured my previous request would be a good start.




What th heck do you think Niko's got to do with whirrld peas anyway??????........ Merry Christmas All......


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> *GONE*
> Okay since I can't get a good screw around here.........................
> 
> How about the first one that PM's me gets a choice of Logo done up for a large decal for the shop wall.
> Size up to 2' tall by however ever long.Choice of color.Pick from selection below.Any body?



I would have sent you some fasteners, I didn't know you were in need...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 19, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I'm looking for some T27 screws for a late model "creamsickle". Thanks!!



I dont have a stihl on the shelves at the moment and know there is some odds and ends T27 screws in the bin. Which ones you needing and I'll take a look.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 19, 2012)

atpchas said:


> For the creative tool maker, here is a pressure/vacuum gauge. You just have to figure out how to make a tester using it. (No, the ruler is not included.)



Gauge is on its way to Texas.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 19, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> .. will remain a mystery as the first three were.
> 
> But I'm just gonna send it off to Mastermind. Even the weapon-waving ape in the room deserves something, right?
> 
> ...



I just saw this......





JeremiahJohnson said:


> I dont have a stihl on the shelves at the moment and know there is some odds and ends T27 screws in the bin. Which ones you needing and I'll take a look.



Yeah I have some as well. What do you need Steve?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance,

Is there not differing thread sizes that use a T27 driver?



Oh and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm in good shape with hardware. Just pokin' at someone who gets his pink panties all bunched up when someone breaks forum protocol.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2012)

Har, har, har


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 20, 2012)

Brad must of got a royal chewin from the wife again... 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2012)

It's amazing how I can say the exact same thing as someone else, yet I catch grief no one else does. Haters will be haters.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> Brad must of got a royal chewin from the wife again...



The wife and I are just fine. Thanks.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to life...


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's amazing how I can say the exact same thing as someone else, yet I catch grief no one else does. Haters will be haters.



Well brad,

a good lesson in life is "watch what you throw it may come back and hit you"

another is "learn to laugh at yourself, nobody is perfect"


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 20, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> Mystery Gift #2 .........................................
> 
> Kind of a gag gift ...
> 
> Please PM me with Mystery #2 as your subject .... :msp_thumbup:



Mystery gift #2 just got here! Thanks Ted !! You said a gag gift,but I will use it. LOL Been using them diamond sharpeners in my Dremel for a while now. They work great for me !


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2012)

TBone,



get your greasy little paws out of here!


O crap you aint got no paws! slither back to your hole eh?


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 20, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Mystery gift #2 just got here! Thanks Ted !! You said a gag gift,but I will use it. LOL Been using them diamond sharpeners in my Dremel for a while now. They work great for me !



You're very welcome, John!

Was in a 'box of stuff' from local hardware store when they remodeled.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The wife and I are just fine. Thanks.



I doubt brad ever gets in real trouble with the wife... He just has to whip out that snake charmer sax and go all Kenny G. on her! :msp_w00t:

in all seriousness though that was a wonderful job on sax you did brad!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 20, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> You're very welcome, John!
> 
> Was in a 'box of stuff' from local hardware store when they remodeled.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to you !


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 20, 2012)

These probably won't get any bites, but I have two older non-running trimmers that I'll never get around to repairing. I don't have photos, but I can take some for anyone seriously interested.

One is a Ryan (IDC), that I let get gummed-up, & I bought a new trimmer instead of repairing it. I was a first-time homeowner who didn't know jackcrap about two-cycle equipment (2CE), & I certainly never learned a thing about 2CE from my father. 

The other is an Echo GT1100, it was the smallest homeowner model offered back in the early '90s. I suspect that this will require more than basic TLC.

If anyone is interested, the best way to ship them would be without the shaft (which of course would probably make them worthless to anyone). Maybe shipping BOTH them complete in one box would work??


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2012)

Still digging through stuff, but able to start handing out some NOS Xmas Rep!

Working my way though the list, as the Rep Gods will let me. 

No PM's - please. Going to anyone who offered something on this fun thread (again, as long as the Rep Gods will let me - can't send it if I repped you for something else recently!).

Happy and safe holidays to everyone!

Philbert


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 21, 2012)

Evening Gents,I have a nos 34" hardnosed Mac bar,this is a large mount bar still in the sleeve. The numbers printed on the bar are 32396 YR/.050 GA/SWB 70R 4006957. Yours for the cost of the shipping.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 23, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,I have a nos 34" hardnosed Mac bar,this is a large mount bar still in the sleeve. The numbers printed on the bar are 32396 YR/.050 GA/SWB 70R 4006957. Yours for the cost of the shipping.



Claimed


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> Claimed




:monkey:


----------



## MnSam (Dec 23, 2012)

BTW, thanks Ted (Warped5) for the 10-10 parts. Not a deal initiated in this thread, but a good Christmas deal all the same!


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 24, 2012)

Alrrighty I've got a shindawa 335? Its burnt up.
Also got a skilsaw of some sort. Its orange metal handle. Probably take a good bit to get her going again. Yours for the cost of shipping.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## little possum (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope yall have a Merry Christmas. Seems as the last shipment of saws have made it to their homes.. Gonna work over the break to get some more packed up and shipped.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
I'm on break also so if I find anything I'll still post it here.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2012)

i just can't believe it,, this is just not fair,,, you all are a bunch of freaking scrooges,,, i have been watching this thread all the time and been hoping someone would put up something that i really want for christmas,, but no,, all of you have been keeping all the extras for yourselves,, fine,, just be that way




























i was hoping for a snackie in my christmas stocking :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
merry christmas to everyone


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i just can't believe it,, this is just not fair,,, you all are a bunch of freaking scrooges,,, i have been watching this thread all the time and been hoping someone would put up something that i really want for christmas,, but no,, all of you have been keeping all the extras for yourselves,, fine,, just be that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo Homie............just what is it ya' really want? Can't help with the snakie stuff though.....................


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2012)

Watch it!


someone may come along and swat you mitts fer askin' for something:taped:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Sooooo Homie............just what is it ya' really want? Can't help with the snakie stuff though.....................



a new 395xp to play with :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i just posted that to aggrivate,,, i got what i really wanted for christmas,,, doc upped a couple of my meds and i am feeling better,, thats all i wanted is to feel at least halfway comfortable for christmas day,, i may end up kicking the bucket weds but at least i will feel decent tomorrow
santa couldn't afford that shiny new 395 but ohh well


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Watch it!
> 
> 
> someone may come along and swat you mitts fer askin' for something:taped:



wouldn't be the first time :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 24, 2012)

guys i still have this 12" bar off of a little skil saw if anyone can use it

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/?action=view&amp;current=011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u302/ken50243/011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i just can't believe it,, this is just not fair,,, you all are a bunch of freaking scrooges,,, i have been watching this thread all the time and been hoping someone would put up something that i really want for christmas,, but no,, all of you have been keeping all the extras for yourselves,, fine,, just be that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 24, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Watch it!
> 
> 
> someone may come along and swat you mitts fer askin' for something:taped:



Uh oh...........I think I see em' peakin' round' the corner.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2012)

Naw,

he be _incognito_


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 24, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Naw,
> 
> he be _incognito_



Gotta wonder about someone that always runs in stealth mode.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 24, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> z








Looks like my 3rd grade teacher.............makes my knuckles hurt just looking at that picture.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2012)

The good old days, when a teacher could beat the hell out of you.


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 24, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Right and left halves of some Stihl?
> 
> Start with # 1113 ?



All the case halves stihl need new homes ! 

No one build old saws around here ? 

:hmm3grin2orange:


Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## djones (Dec 24, 2012)

Care package arrived today thanks to diggers-dad, Merry Christmas to you and all the AS members for their charity and good will during the Holiday season. Thank you Santas


----------



## cowroy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I didn't get time to get my stuff on here before Christmas, and I am at the in-laws now in west, TN. I am still gonna get the stuff on here so stay tuned


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 25, 2012)

Free to a good home, just cover postage. It's actually pretty low hour, or at least looks to be. Good comp, melted fuel line. It comes with barn dirt and all.

First to say "I wunt itz" getz er....
















Isle bee'z post'n moor stuffs sune....


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Chritsmas!


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 25, 2012)

Da Homey ain't gettin no love. 

Anybody interested in a Partner P55? 












Has a NOS cylinder on it, with less than a tank thru it. It lost spark at the end of a cut, and I lost interest. 

Yours for the cost of shipping. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Da Homey ain't gettin no love.
> Anybody interested in a Partner P55? .




Wiggs, you could be dangerous for a fella with CAD! I believe what the shrinks call '_an enabler_'?

Good thing I am not collecting or looking for any new projects, but very generous of you (and all the other guys with 'offer' posts)!

Merry Christmas.

Philbert


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 25, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Wiggs, you could be dangerous for a fella with CAD! I believe what the shrinks call '_an enabler_'?
> 
> Good thing I am not collecting or looking for any new projects, but very generous of you (and all the other guys with 'offer' posts)!
> 
> ...



I do what I can to help spread the cad. 

Partner is gone. Still have the ol' homey.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 25, 2012)

Boogieman142 said:


> Have had this for a bit now and it just sits there so it may as well go to someone that could use it. I had this before I got my 200t. It ran when I stopped using it but unsure now. Probably new carb kit as our fuel is soo awesome:msp_thumbup:. The bar and chain I would probably hold onto tho. *spoken for*



Got the little 2000 yesterday and wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 25, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Got the little 2000 yesterday and wanted to say thanks!



Uh...............congrats.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 26, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Uh...............congrats.



Those little Poulan Micros are damn good saws. If I didn't already have a Craftsman red one and a parts saw I'd have ponied up the shipping for the green one that John grabbed. It was still a hard fought battle with CAD (that I won)!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 26, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Those little Poulan Micros are damn good saws. If I didn't already have a Craftsman red one and a parts saw I'd have ponied up the shipping for the green one that John grabbed. It was still a hard fought battle with CAD (that I won)!



The first saw I ever ran was one of these little poulans. They are fine little saws IMO...I'm sure I'll catch some crap for this but I prefer them over the 25DA's and such because of the weight.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Christmas giving*



wigglesworth said:


> Free to a good home, just cover postage. It's actually pretty low hour, or at least looks to be. Good comp, melted fuel line. It comes with barn dirt and all.
> 
> First to say "I wunt itz" getz er....
> 
> ...



"I wunt itz"I have a red one that needs a companion,if you still have it!Thanks.
I have been to busy to post some stuff,but I have a NOS crankcase for a Stihl 009,011 015, series saw,sorry no pics,part #1120 021 0900,1120 021 0700.
and a gas/oil tank handle for a John Deere /Echo saw,part #97288 & 97287
Pay for shipping and they are yours,PM please.
RRView attachment 269693
View attachment 269694


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 26, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Those little Poulan Micros are damn good saws. If I didn't already have a Craftsman red one and a parts saw I'd have ponied up the shipping for the green one that John grabbed. It was still a hard fought battle with CAD (that I won)!



My "Uh...congrats" post isn't a negative comment about the saw being a Poulan 2000.

Edit--nevermind me.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 26, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> The first saw I ever ran was one of these little poulans. They are fine little saws IMO...I'm sure I'll catch some crap for this but I prefer them over the 25DA's and such because of the weight.



I won't give you any crap John........but I prefer the XXV series to the Micros.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 26, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> My "Uh...congrats" post isn't a negative comment about the saw being a Poulan 2000.
> 
> Edit--nevermind me.



I did'nt take it that way...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 26, 2012)

. . . . apparently, some folks who use the Gregorian calendar, may not celebrate Christmas until January 19. Just saying, in case anyone was still in the spirit.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 27, 2012)

Repped everyone I could who offered something - took a few days.
The 'Rep Gods' would not let me hit a few of you, apparently, I repped you for something else(?).
Isn't that the way it goes - seem to be the same guys you agree with. Or in the case of this thread, the same guys posting a lot of offers!

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> here is my list of free for the shipping stuff
> 
> Husky 372 FW rubbed a little.. will work fine





blsnelling said:


> I could use that 372 flywheel.



Thanks for the flywheel! Part of it seems to be missing:jester:
















I'm going to try this out on my 2165 when I get around to messing with it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Those little Poulan Micros are damn good saws. If I didn't already have a Craftsman red one and a parts saw I'd have ponied up the shipping for the green one that John grabbed. It was still a hard fought battle with CAD (that I won)!



hey aaron,
just to make your struggle harder ya might wanna look at post #309. just sayin.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Dec 28, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Got the little 2000 yesterday and wanted to say thanks!



Glad it made it ok.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 28, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey aaron,
> just to make your struggle harder ya might wanna look at post #309. just sayin.



Ah crap. I'd managed to block that post out shortly after I read it the first time. Now you've done it. Do the P/C look good? If so.................what wouldja think about accepting some Homelite parts in place of shipping money???


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Ah crap. I'd managed to block that post out shortly after I read it the first time. Now you've done it. Do the P/C look good? If so.................what wouldja think about accepting some Homelite parts in place of shipping money???



Scuse' me just a little left over gas..................


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Ah crap. I'd managed to block that post out shortly after I read it the first time. Now you've done it. Do the P/C look good? If so.................what wouldja think about accepting some Homelite parts in place of shipping money???



iirc the p&c both look good. i'll pull the muff just to make sure. swapping parts would be good. how about a grommet for the 306A choke rod too?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 28, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> iirc the p&c both look good. i'll pull the muff just to make sure. swapping parts would be good. how about a grommet for the 306A choke rod too?



That'll work Jerry.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> That'll work Jerry.



aaron, the p&c look good. has seemingly good compression and strong spark, new lines, filter, and carb kit. you wouldn't happen to have a points type ignition setup for a homie super ez would ya? no biggie if ya don't.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 28, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> aaron, the p&c look good. has seemingly good compression and strong spark, new lines, filter, and carb kit. you wouldn't happen to have a points type ignition setup for a homie super ez would ya? no biggie if ya don't.



Sorry Jerry. I don't have a spare points ign setup for those saws. Will tear down the C-5 this weekend.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Sorry Jerry. I don't have a spare points ign setup for those saws. Will tear down the C-5 this weekend.



pm me your addy and i'll get it mailed next wednesday.


----------



## little possum (Dec 30, 2012)

5 more packed and ready to roll out wed..


----------



## BradyB (Jan 4, 2013)

*i will take em*

i will take em


little possum said:


> Seeing how everybody is getting into the Christmas spirit (pulled mom's decorations down today, it is 70 degrees) Anyways. Figured I could start the Christmas Give-away-thread
> 
> I have a small partial list of saws/parts that need new homes or will be recycled after the first of the year.
> Montgomery Wards 2.8 and a TMY 24078b(top handle?)
> ...


----------



## little possum (Jan 5, 2013)

3 to IL, one to a corn field, one to snowy MN, and some parts in a pear tree(to IN)


----------



## MnSam (Jan 7, 2013)

little possum said:


> 3 to IL, one to a corn field, one to snowy MN, and some parts in a pear tree(to IN)



Update from "snowy MN"

Always exciting to get home and see this:






I have plenty of newer saws and the older odd ones intrigue me. I don't have one of these, never seen one first hand, and it is certainly "odd".















Thank you Zach, this will keep me occupied for awhile :msp_smile:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes indeed, very "ODD". But very cool too!


----------



## little possum (Jan 9, 2013)

Somebodys was returned to the post office. Gotta ride out and see which box was returned... Said it lost the shipping label.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks for starting this up lp. 
seemed like there was much less response and involvement this year than in years past. whatever, i will continue to support this thread in the future and keep paying it forward.


----------



## little possum (Jan 21, 2013)

Promise I havent forgot you guys.. Work, and side work on quads/bikes has me swamped. Parts for them run the wallet dry quicker than saws...


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 22, 2013)

little possum said:


> Promise I havent forgot you guys.. Work, and side work on quads/bikes has me swamped. Parts for them run the wallet dry quicker than saws...



Don't feel bad Zachary. I keep forgetting to box up that damn little Frontier/Skil tophandle and weigh it so I can send it to it's new owner. Being busy and having a sketchy memory is a bad combination.....


----------



## cowroy (Feb 6, 2013)

Well everyone get's stuff around Christmas, so if you would be interested in either one of these saws let me know. First pic is to show the gift that was so generously given by Warped5, thanks Ted! I actually needed this bag and it has already been used a bunch. The big Mac is not a give away.................yet.




Piston and cylinder are scored on this saw, but Chainsawr has a piston kit for it. If you like a challenge, this is your saw. You pay shipping. 








This little s25 is missing hardware, and the pull handle, but runs and revs pretty good when you shoot a little mix down the carb. No kill switch, so you have to choke it to kill it. You pay shipping.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 11, 2013)

This little s25 is missing hardware, and the pull handle, but runs and revs pretty good when you shoot a little mix down the carb. No kill switch, so you have to choke it to kill it. You pay shipping.
.........................................
Do you push start it?


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to thank a certain AS member for sending me a saw that wasn't even offered in this thread. Y'all know him, but since he's not the type to draw attention to himself, I'll leave it up to him to speak-up if he wants.

Now I just need to figure out what I'm going offer to keep the good karma going :cool2:.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 11, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> This little s25 is missing hardware, and the pull handle, but runs and revs pretty good when you shoot a little mix down the carb. No kill switch, so you have to choke it to kill it. You pay shipping.
> .........................................
> Do you push start it?



I was wonderin if anyone would notice that. I needed a handle and it was the closest thing to me that could donate one, so it got cut :msp_wink:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 11, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> I want to thank a certain AS member for sending me a saw that wasn't even offered in this thread. Y'all know him, but since he's not the type to draw attention to himself, I'll leave it up to him to speak-up if he wants.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what I'm going offer to keep the good karma going :cool2:.



Pie !!!
For everyone!!


----------

